# Steam-Key und gentoo

## LuxJux

Zuerst einmal wurde schon mal vorsichtig ein Blick in die Steam-Wiki riskiert, als auch in die SidewinderForceFeedback-Wiki 

(mist, da war war doch irgendwo mal ne WIKI, um so ein Gerät einzurichten. Nun find ich das nicht mehr) 

Hier ist nicht richtig. Da gehts um den Joystick. Benötige jedoch das Lenkrad. (Und außerdem ist das von 2005)

Konkret geht es um Risen3 und Grid2

Angenommen, STEAM würde lauffähig installiert werden können....funktioniert der/mein Steam-Key dann doppelt ?

Mit Win 8.1 sind beide Spiele bereits installiert.

Edit: Die Anmeldung bei STEAM funktioniert ja mittels USER-Account 

Und: Würde die graphik funktionieren ?

make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi fbdev amdgpu"
```

-----------------

Die Einrichtung von FF-Sidewinder-Lenkrad ist erstmal nebensächlich. Das ist dann Level 2

----------

## dsiggi

Servus,

die Keys der Spiele sind fest mit deinem Steam-Account verbunden.

Das heißt du kannst dich mit deinem Account auf jedem beliebigen Computer anmelden und deine Spiele spielen.

Gruß,

dsiggi

----------

## misterjack

Ähm, beides Spiele, die es nicht für Linux gibt. Da hilft dir das Steam-Wiki nicht weiter, da du Wine verwenden musst um diese Spiele unter Linux lauffähig zu bekommen.

----------

## LuxJux

Nochmal nachgefragt zu Grid2

Das Spiel wird mit dem Windows-Steam-Installer installiet, das Lenkrad jedoch mit gentoo. (USB) damit Wine darauf zugreifen kann ?

Finde wie gesagt die Wiki für das Lankrad nicht mehr. 

Und ein GamePad müßte auch noch installiert werden.

Benötige mal einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung.

----------

## misterjack

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> da du Wine verwenden musst um diese Spiele unter Linux lauffähig zu bekommen.

 

Oh, Steam baut Wine gerade ein: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Steam-Windows-Spiele-laufen-jetzt-auch-unter-Linux-4143339.html

----------

## LuxJux

Nun wird die InstallationsCD vom SidewinderFF-Lenkrad nochmal aus der Tonne geholt. (Mit Win8.1 funktioniert die nicht mehr)

Grade rechtzeitig. Der Müll ist noch nicht runtergebracht.

----------

